# Homeless pigeon - what are our options?



## NomesB (Mar 11, 2010)

Hello all,

I am seeking some advice/information, to help me make a difficult decision.

We recently found a homeless white pigeon in our backyard in Melbourne, Australia. Pidge was on the ground, and of great interest to our inquisitive dog, so we picked ‘her’ up and put her in a cage. The cage is big enough for her to move around and stretch – far too small for long-term accommodation, but the best we could do at short notice. We suspect she may have been someone’s pet, as she does not mind being handled, but there are no identifying leg bands. I would love to find a new home for her, with other pigeons, but have not had any success as yet. Hence, I am now beginning to explore other options.

Pidge is a bit scruffy, but is eating and drinking well and generally seems to be healthy and alert. However, she has a limp and does not seem to be a particularly strong flyer. She did not readily fly away when we found her, and when we give her out-of-cage time indoors she flaps and flutters for a while but settles down quickly. I sent some photos to my local homing association (the only people to have replied to my enquiries), and they told me that she is not a homing bird. Am I correct in thinking that this bird should not be released, for her own safety?

If that is the case, she would need an enclosure where she can exercise safely. Our issue, then, is space. I am currently living with my parents while I complete my PhD. While my mum is fond of Pidge, she feels that animals belong outdoors and is not keen to have a large aviary in our small backyard. I have read on www.rescuereport.org that a single king pigeon can be kept in a space roughly 4 ft high by 3 ft wide by 6 ft long. My parents have indicated they may be prepared to accept a cage of that size. Would that, suitably fitted out, be sufficient for this bird? I realise that ‘bigger is always better’, but anything much larger seems out of the question at this stage.

Please forgive my ignorance - my main concern here is the well-being of the pigeon, and I not sure which way to turn. It is not my intention to keep a flighted bird as a caged pet, in conditions that are not appropriate for the bird. If we are not able to provide suitable accommodation or find a new home for Pidge, then I would have to make the difficult decision to have her humanely euthanized – an option I would only take if it were in the best interests of the pigeon.

Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi NomesB, first of all thanks to you for helping the pigeon 

Somebody should be up here soon to provide help. As for the cage size I think thats ok.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Thank you for rescuing this bird! You are correct, this bird should not be released, for her own safety. I don't think that euthanasia is appropriate - pigeons are very adaptable. 

The size of cage you mentioned seems adequate as long as you let her out for some free flight time in a safe enclosure (your room?). An hour twice a day would be what I would recommend as a minimum. Pigeons settle in to a routine very nicely. They generally have two burst of energy - morning and afternoon. The rest of the time they putter around and watch the neighborhood activity.

Check in the Pet Pigeon section for a lot more information.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Agreed - sounds like she was domestc-bred to begin with - so keeping her per Terri's suggestion would be an appropriate setup - and y'all could become great friends !


----------



## NomesB (Mar 11, 2010)

Thank you all for your kind words and encouragement.

In my current situation, I am concerned that I may not be able to give the pigeon as much free flight time as you recommend. She would not be allowed in the living areas of our house, so the only space I have available is the laundry or, maybe, the bathroom. Also, I work fairly long hours - typically I leave at 7am and come home 7pm or later, so I would not be there to let her out during daylight hours in the winter months. However, these concerns may be more appropriate for the Pet Pigeon section, so I will do some further reading and possibly repost there.

For the record, what would be an appropriate minimum size for an outdoor cage, if the pigeon were to spend most/all of her time there?


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Should you decide to keep Pidge and provide it with a forever home with you, pigeons actualy do make awesome pets. I have 10 of them and over half of mine are non-releasable and are a joy! The membership here can help and direct you with any questions you may need.


----------



## kamz (Jan 23, 2010)

Dear NomesB, I am hoping it may help to hear of someone who was in a similar situation that lives in melbourne! 

I found a feral 19 day old baby pigeon - and really didnt know what to do with it at first! - But the people on this website gave me lots of helpful advice - in the end, i kept pidgie. 

It seems as though you are quite concerned particularly about whether you will have enough time to get your pidgie out - so that he/she is getting enough exercise. 

It may well be possible that with confinement (outdoors) and time to learn where home is that you may be able to let your pidge out for free flight on its own.

I cannot strongly recommend enough taking your pigeon to see Colin Walker, a specialist in pigeons in melbourne. He has his own very large flocks of racing pigeons. He outlined all the different ways I could raise/keep/house the pigeon I got, and ensured it was free of disease (the consultation took 40 minutes, and I was only charged 45 dollars - very cheap). From what I understood from discussions with him, it would not be impossible to make your pigeon a free flight bird that could home to you (if the ability to fly safely was restored)
that would see your home as home. 

anyway here are the details of this awesome vet 

Colin Walker 
Contact Number: 
+ 61 3 9764 9000

Good luck with your decision, and remember that you are in essence providing sanctuary for the pigeon at the moment - just try to establish what its health issues are , if financially possible, and then where pigeon ends up can be something determined later.


----------



## kamz (Jan 23, 2010)

just thought i would add, dr colin walker may be aware of whether there are other people who would be willing to take in a single pigeon into their loft - maybe. either way i think it will assist in making your decision a lot clearer. if you are able to keep the bird, dr colin walker even drew out a diagram of a suitable loft, the type of seed mix ratio, types of grit ect. 

good luck whatever you decide, 
kamz


----------



## NomesB (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks Victor - I have already learnt so much from what I have read on this forum!

Kamz, I have read some of your other posts - thank you for taking the time to get in touch. I have already contacted Dr Walker by email, he advised me that it would be "virtually impossible" to find a new home for the pigeon but said I could contact him for advice on housing and feeding if I decide to keep the bird. I am intending to give him a call this afternoon. His clinic is not far from where I work, so I will also ask about making an appointment to have the pigeon's health checked. I am amazed at how little he charged for your consultation - others have told me that avian vets are very expensive! Thanks again, your advice is much appreciated!


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Always nice to read of another great circle of people/vets....in other places out there in the world. Nomes, do keep us posted.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

NomesB said:


> ......His clinic is not far from where I work...


You are so fortunate to be that close to such a knowledgeable avian veterinarian Most of us struggle to find a veterinarian that will even treat our pigeons! Please let us know how things progress with your bird.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

TerriB said:


> You are so fortunate to be that close to such a knowledgeable avian veterinarian Most of us struggle to find a veterinarian that will even treat our pigeons! Please let us know how things progress with your bird.


WHOE...I was just going to say that.

DITTO!


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

Hello, NomesB-

My name is Elizabeth and www.RescueReport.org is my blog. I'm so happy that you've rescued this pigeon and that my site was able to help you a bit.

And you've certainly come to the best possible place- Pigeon Talk- to get info and support.

I'd love to see a picture of the bird you've rescued. If it's a king pigeon, they are couch potatoes and don't need a lot of exercise (though of course you don't want to confine her all the time). For indoors, I recommend a double-flight cage with the divider removed (often used to house a budgie flock) or a large dog crate. (Neither would be safe outdoors.) E-mail me at [email protected] and I'll send you pix if you like.

For outdoors, the same size cage would work but it needs to be rodent and predator-proof (very fine mesh and securely constructed). They do very well outdoors and I think are less bored and more entertained by the sun and the moon and the wind and local birds and such.

Probably the number one way you could enhance the life of your rescued pij is to find it a friend or mate. Pigeons LOVE to be part of a couple and having a mate would make your long work hours a non-issue for your rescued bird.

Thank you again for helping her. Whether she's a king or a homer or a racer or ? she's a domestic bird that was weak and down and wouldn't have survived without your help.

All the very best to you and yours-


----------



## kamz (Jan 23, 2010)

- NomeB - you mentioned how my consultation was really cheap - it was either 45-50 dollars (not 100 % on 45 - but one or the other) BUT my pigeon was remarkably disease free - no pmv, canker or feather mites - a very lucky feral birdie : ) could be much more expensive depending on the health issue - he is still however the cheapest, and most knowledgeable that I have heard of in melbourne. There is another one in burwood - but she charges a fortune! even avian pet stores in burwood recommend not going to her! 

I wish i was in a position to offer your pigeon a home at this stage but I cannot unfortunately convince my other half than 2 pigeons is twice as much fun, not just twice as much poo. 

keep us all updated to pidgies progress, and the decision making you have to do! i think its awesome that there are people in melbourne that dont just look at pigeons as rats with wings - that seems to be the predominant attitude of people even who are keen animal lovers. then again, before i had my lil one i guess i probably had a similar attitude. 

Are you able to post a photo of the pidge?


----------



## kamz (Jan 23, 2010)

Ne news nomesb?


----------



## NomesB (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi all,

A quick update - Dr Walker took a good look at our little pidge on Tuesday morning. He says she is healthy (no pmv, canker or worms), about 10 weeks old, and almost certainly a hen. We must have been doing the right thing so far, because she is currently in good physical condition, although marks on her wing and tail feathers suggest some sort of stress or trauma at about the age of 3 weeks. On the basis of that, he said she was probably a feral bird as it is unlikely that a bird in domestic care would suffer that type of stress at such a young age.

Dr Walker sketched out a simple design for a small outdoor loft/coop with all the necessary features, checked the feed we have been giving her, and advised me about grit and vitamins. I had come prepared with a LIST of questions, and he really put my mind at ease. He did suggest that she would like a friend further down the track, but said we could wait for a few months to get her housing and daily routine sorted - and for us to get used to having her around. For the moment, I am sure she will be happy watching all the activity in the garden (mum is home during the day, and is often outdoors) and snoozing in the sunshine.

So yes, it looks like we will be keeping her. We are all quite charmed by her antics - she was so funny when I got her home from the vet's, stretching her neck and standing tall to look out of the pet carrier. I am certain that she recognised her surroundings. And yesterday she tried to 'coo' (rather than just 'peep') for the first time, which was very cute. Even my mum, who originally said "the pigeon cannot stay", is now pestering me to decide on a name. We are planning to build her new home over the Easter break, and simply do the very best we can for her. Dr Walker declared her to be one very lucky pigeon!

I'll try to post a photo or two soon.


----------



## kamz (Jan 23, 2010)

*Yay - glad your pidgie has found such a good home*

im really really glad to hear such a great updates nomes. Im glad that Colin Walker seems to have been such a great help to you to - its sounds like he went through everything very thoroughly!

really glad that both you and your mum are enjoying your lil girl so much! its amazing how much personality pigeons have. She sounds really cute - i think ive checked out photos of her in the adoption section - shes adorable  Lol keep them coming tho 

I dont know how you are planning to build your pigeon cage but I found that utilizing storage shelving from Bunnings made the process a lot easier - This is more of a cheats way, if you are a 'handy' person then a timber frame would probably be best! im not very coordinated when it comes to building stuff  

Really happy that everything is working out so well, 

Kamz


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Excellent update and one very lucky pigeon!!!


----------



## NomesB (Mar 11, 2010)

*A few photos...*

Here are a few pictures of our little girl - a bit more recent than the ones in the adoption section. Still not the most fantastic shots, I'm afraid, but the best I have at the moment. I've got a few days off work next week, and am really looking forward to spending some more time with her (and getting to work on that loft/cage)!

Kamz, I am very lucky - my brother is a carpenter, our neighbour is a cabinet-maker, and my Dad is quite handy. I am hoping they will all be able to help me out with building her new home! I would be interested to see your set-up, though. Do you have any pictures?


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Welcome to the pigeon lovers world--one lucky pigeon--has a real home...c.hert


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You have one beautiful bird there. Beautiful pictures too.


----------

